# έφτασε στην πηγή, αλλά νερό δεν ήπιε



## nickel (Mar 15, 2008)

Η ερώτηση έγινε κάπως έτσι εδώ και, αφού απελπίστηκα ότι θα μπορούσα να βρω έναν αντίστοιχο αγγλικό ιδιωματισμό (μόνο ερμηνευτικές διατυπώσεις και παραφράσεις ιδιωματισμών περνούσαν από το νου μου), πήγα και ρώτησα τους αγγλόφωνες εδώ. Έτσι τώρα ξενυχτούν κι αυτοί μαζί μου. Η ερωτώσα ίσως θα πρέπει να βολευτεί με κάτι σαν την κυριολεκτική μετάφραση, αλλά εγώ βλέπω ένα τεράστιο κενό στα λεξικά μου.

Εγώ δεν βιάζομαι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 15, 2008)

H φράση αυτή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις, και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει αντίστοιχη αγγλική που να ταιριάζει σε κάθε περίσταση. Δηλαδή γιατί δεν ήπιε; Είχε στερέψει η πηγή μέχρι να φτάσει; Έφτασε άλλος πρώτος; Τα έφτυσε ένα βήμα πριν την πηγή; Πήγε χωρίς τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία; Αν ήταν πιο συγκεκριμένο το ερώτημα, θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν λύσεις. Πάντως για την έννοια του "σχεδόν πέτυχε το στόχο" υπάρχουν εκφράσεις όπως:
 So close and yet so far
Close, but no cigar (USA)
 Always the bridesmaid, never the bride
'H για έντονη προσπάθεια χωρίς αποτέλεσμα:
Το be spinning one's wheels
Επίσης η ελληνική ρήση μου θυμίζει και το "κίνησε ο Οβριός για το παζάρι κι έλαχε Σαββάτο". Αυτό υπάρχει στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 16, 2008)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, το αρχικό ερώτημα είχε τεθεί σε ενότητα "Tourism & Travel", οπότε το κείμενο μάλλον μιλούσε για κάτι που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνεις όταν πας σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μέρος. Δηλαδή το να πας στο Μεξικό και να μη φας tortillas ή στην Οία και να μη δεις το ηλιοβασίλεμα, "_Είναι περίπου σαν να φτάσεις μέχρι την πηγή και να μην πιεις νερό"._Αυτό πώς το λέμε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2008)

Ομολογώ ότι (α) έχω την κακή συνήθεια εκεί να μην κοιτάζω την κατηγορία που επιλέγει ο ερωτών και (β) επιδιώκω να απαντήσω τη δική μου απορία περισσότερο.

Για το «τουριστικό», ίσως το πιο γνωστό είναι το «it's like going to Paris and not seeing the Eiffel Tower» ή το «it's like going to Egypt and not seeing the pyramids». Και θα έλεγα να πας να της το προτείνεις κάπου.

Εγώ έχω πειστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει αγγλικό αντίστοιχο (έχω φτάσει μέχρι και τον Μωυσή: he got to see the Promised Land, but not to enter it), ότι θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται ανά περίπτωση και ότι σ' ένα λεξικό ίσως απλώς αρκεί να δώσει κανείς μια ακριβή μετάφραση, ίσως και μια επεξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2008)

Να προσθέσω, από τη συνεισφορά εκλεκτού Άγγλου συναδέλφου, το παιδικό ποιηματάκι από το οποίο προέκυψε το «When he got there, the cupboard was bare».

Old Mother Hubbard
Went to the cupboard
To fetch her poor doggie a bone.
But when she got there.
the cupboard was bare,
And so the poor doggie had none.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

Πάντως το "You can take a horse to the spring but you cant' make him drink" υπάρχει.
He came away having missed the main point...? He got to the fountain and turned away thirsty?


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 8, 2008)

Gutbucket, η έκφραση είναι "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink" και έχει διαφορετική έννοια. Σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να δείξεις κάποια ευκαιρία ή το σωστό σε κάποιον άλλα δεν μπορείς να τον υποχρεώσεις να την αξιοποιήσει ή να το πράξει αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, Lexoplast, I stand corrected in terms of the proper wording. I 'm aware of the difference in meaning, of course. I offered it to help the jogging of associations, is all.


----------

